# poppy just had the runs



## donnat (Oct 31, 2010)

when poppy got up this morning she had the runs could it be something she has eaten i hope she is not getting ill she is booked in for her first jab at the vet tomorrow


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

When did you get her? If she has not had her jabs yet I assume she is under 8 weeks? It's probably the change of environment or if you've changed her food over?

She should be okay just keep an eye on her and if you are worried take her to the vet


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

If she still has the runs I would hold off on her jabs as it can make her sicker. I would try to figure out why she has the runs, get her over that then get her jabs.


----------



## donnat (Oct 31, 2010)

she hasant had the runs again today but she seems sleepy and she is passing wind a lot
she is still drinking and i have only given her a bit of dry food today not wet food and i havent given her any of her puppy milk just water i hope she gets better soon its so worrying poor little thing


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

When i first looked at this thread i thought it said "*Poopy*just had the runs! :laughing8: 
I sure hope she gets over her tummy troubles soon!!


----------



## donnat (Oct 31, 2010)

thanks her tummy is still a bit upset but not as bad the vet didant give her the jab
as her temp was up a bit so she is going back on saturday for it


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Why are you giving her puppy milk if you don't mind me asking?? She shouldn't need it she should only be drinking water that could be causing her an upset


----------



## donnat (Oct 31, 2010)

it was a puppy milk i bought in pets at home it said it helps them to ajust to solid food better i thought it would be good for her


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Hello - I am in Cardiff too! 

Gizmo was the same when we first got her and we also gave her puppy milk (only the once). She is 10 weeks old on Monday and will be having her jabs too.

She had a changeover of food too and that brought it on again.

Can I ask what vet you are going to? Are they good with Chi's?


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

No it's not good she should have been fully weaned onto her food and plain water they don't need milk after they are weaned it can as you have found cause an upset stomach! 

Shes old enough to eat her food if you want to soften it add se water I would anyway as kibble is dried out to the point of extinction and they need more water to process it!! If you're changing her food over do it gradually mix in with her old food until there is more and more new food in their maybe over the period if a week! 

Unless you end up feeding something like ziwi where you can do a straight switch as they digest raw foods at a different rate to kibbles


----------



## donnat (Oct 31, 2010)

poor poppy was so bad this morning we had to take her to the vet at 9 o clock this morning he has kept her in to put her on a drip as she is dehydrated i am devastated she looked so ll i have to ring back about 1 for a update he has asked me the name of the breeder i dont no why i was to upset to ask


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh I'm sorry to hear this. I hope she's okay and you get her back soon.


----------



## donnat (Oct 31, 2010)

i rang at 1 they said she was a bit better but still not eating i had to ring again at 5 so i rang again at 5 her glucose levels has gone up so they are pleased about that she is still on a drip and they are keeping her in overnight i have to ring in the morning hope its good news then fingers crossed


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Oh that is terrible news - I can't believe I missed this thread. I would have advised to give her goats milk/goats yoghurt rather than puppy milk this is the nearest to bitches milk there is.

That is a BAD breeder to sell a puppy so young - why can't they take advice given out by breed clubs - puppies should not go under 12 weeks. They say that for a reason - breeders have much more experience with puppies (or at least they should have). 

I never sell a puppy under 12 weeks and they are always fully vaccinated before they go. We the puppy ill before she left the breeder and have you contacted the breeder to tell them what has happened. 

Its not your fault donnat, you weren't to know this was going to happen.

I would suggest glucogel (it was called hypostop) its a dextrose gel which is given to diabetics but works a treat on flat puppies.


----------



## donnat (Oct 31, 2010)

she is home and had her first jab on tuesday she is much better her stools are still a bit runny at times she is on chappie as reccomended by the vet with a bit of boiled rice and i have started to introduce her puppy food into it slowly i also bought nutra cal for her 
what do you all suggest for a puppy with a funny tummy i dont want her gettin ill again it was terrible


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Bless little Poppy! Glad she is home and feeling a bit better! I hope her potty gets better soon!


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Best thing actually is chappie - its a fish based food - vets recommend this. Its a light/bland food. Chicken, Rice, Fish - if she's a bit better a little scrambled eggs

Glad to hear she's home though and getting better.


----------

